# MK-IV What’s Next?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Been working on a new MK-IV by upgrading the trigger to a Volquartsen trigger, new firing pin and extractor, and a Tandem Kross Halo charging ring.

Considering a red dot but never used one in a pistol so I’m not sure if I want one or not.

Mainly building for fun. Maybe a little hunting.

Any suggestions on other upgrades to consider?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You could consider a "new owner" upgrade. I'd be willing to help you with that. nice looking pee shooter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you have a good and well aligned consistent grip on your gun, red dots are fun. If you aren't consistent, you will find you have to "hunt" for the dot, which takes time. I tried it a few times, found myself always hunting for the dot, and the easiest way to find it, is to align the iron sights... so what's the point of the dot... lol.

YMMV

-DallanC


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Tac sol barrel upgrade? Threaded for a suppressor?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a couple of Mark II’s with just the bull barrel. I put a small micro red dot on the stainless, and not impressed. But it’s a cheaper weaver optic. I’m thinking of swapping out the barrel with a Tac Sol one since I have one on the Buckmark and love it. How’s the halo working? I have a list of things I want to buy from Tandam but it’s too long and expensive. Always wondered how much life is easier with the Mark IV on takedown and cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> I have a couple of Mark II’s with just the bull barrel. I put a small micro red dot on the stainless, and not impressed. But it’s a cheaper weaver optic. I’m thinking of swapping out the barrel with a Tac Sol one since I have one on the Buckmark and love it. How’s the halo working? I have a list of things I want to buy from Tandam but it’s too long and expensive. Always wondered how much life is easier with the Mark IV on takedown and cleaning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


honestly, I haven’t fired a single round to tell you if the Halo was a good addition or not just yet.

I also own a MK-II and hate taking it down for cleaning which is why I bought a MK-IV. It’s crazy how easy it is.

I need to get out and shoot. Just wanted to get all my changes done before I finally did it.

The Tac Sol barrels have always intrigued me. I’ve considered buying one a few times but couldn’t ever decide which style I wanted.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So I bought the Volquartsen dovetail insert and put this red dot on. This one isn’t drilled & tapped to put a rail on. Put the hogue grips on. I’m just having issues on FTF. Probably why it was so cheap on UGE. But I think it’s a feed ramp issue. I’ve tuned & cleaned all my mags and they function great in my other gun. I suppose I could swap the bolt from the other gun and see if the FTF continues. 









This is my other one, runs like a champ. This was my first handgun I bought after my 21st birthday. The fiber optic sights really helped with my aging eyes. 
These are both the Target models. I really want to find the Govt Target model but they fetch a high price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

@hondodawg that dovetail insert is really interesting. Never seen that on a MKII. 

I had FTF issues on mine too. Polished the feed ramp and after a few attempts to polish, finally got it right. Took very minimal polishing but I didn’t wanna over-do it so it took a few trips to the range to test but finally got it.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Bax* said:


> @hondodawg that dovetail insert is really interesting. Never seen that on a MKII.
> 
> I had FTF issues on mine too. Polished the feed ramp and after a few attempts to polish, finally got it right. Took very minimal polishing but I didn’t wanna over-do it so it took a few trips to the range to test but finally got it.


What compound did you use in the polishing? I used some flitz and went slow first time. Wondering if I need something more aggressive or little by little. 

I’ll post a couple of pics of the dovetail.



















I’m not 100% on this insert. I’m looking at buying this now 









Trijicon RMR / SRO, Holosun 407c / 507c Mount for Ruger Auto (Mk 1, Mk 2, Mk 3, Mk 4, P85, P90-95, 97)


Mounting Hardware is IncludedThis mount fits:Ruger MK IRuger MK IIRuger MK IIIRuger MK IVRuger P85Ruger P89Ruger P90-95Ruger P97Ruger 22/45This mount does not fit (including but not limited to):Ruger 5.7 Please note: Trijicon recommends the use of a sealing plate to prevent water from entering...




www.egwguns.com





Looks to be a better mounting system and I’ll upgrade my Red dot if I do. I’m just trying to get this gun reliable for the time being 









You can see what’s going on with my FTF. We’ll see if the polishing the feed ramp does it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I used lapping film / strips. It took FOREVER but it finally worked.

That dovetail is pretty cool! Was it hard to center?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Suppressed is the way to go on a .22 pistol. Not sure theres a better rabbit getter.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> Suppressed is the way to go on a .22 pistol. Not sure theres a better rabbit getter.
> 
> View attachment 151844


I’ve had this on my wishlist for a while now:








SUP-PT-RUG-MKIV-Sicario MK IV Silenced Pistol™






www.tbasuppressors.com


----------

